# BLT's My bacon rocks!



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

Made BLT's with the bacon I made. These has to be the best I've had yet. I'll be making more.


----------



## xray (Jun 1, 2019)

It’s hard to beat a good blt, yours looks amazing!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2019)

got to love blt's


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 1, 2019)

Looking good Steve!


----------



## Braz (Jun 1, 2019)

Ain't nuttin like yer own homemade bacon, that's fer sure.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2019)

Looks good Steve . Got my first belly in the cure now .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Steve . Got my first belly in the cure now .



Did you do a wet or dry cure? Either way. You're going to like it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Did you do a wet or dry cure? Either way. You're going to like it.


I used Tender Quick rubbed on dry .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

Hmmmm---Where's Mine?!?!
Those make Great Bear Bait !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I used Tender Quick rubbed on dry .



Just be careful on the cure time. I let mine go too long and it needed a long rinse to get the salt taste down.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Just be careful on the cure time. I let mine go too long and it needed a long rinse to get the salt taste down.


I Think I'm at 8 days today . Might be time to get it rinsed and fry a piece .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I Think I'm at 8 days today . Might be time to get it rinsed and fry a piece .



I would. I went 17 days. BIG mistake


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmmm---Where's Mine?!?!
> Those make Great Bear Bait !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear. I had two today. Just didn't take any pics. Too hungry!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 2, 2019)

Just think how good those will be when fresh maters start coming in!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Just think how good those will be when fresh maters start coming in!



Oh yeah!


----------

